

Adobe acquires EchoSign - jazzychad
http://blog.echosign.com/2011/07/great-news-adobe-acquires-echosign.html

======
timdorr
Non-Flash-based-PDF-reader press release:
[http://www.adobe.com/aboutadobe/pressroom/pressreleases/2011...](http://www.adobe.com/aboutadobe/pressroom/pressreleases/201107/071811AdobeAcquiresEchoSign.html)

Gotta say I didn't see this coming, but it makes sense for what they're doing
with Acrobat. I just hope to god that two things happen:

1) They don't turn the product into a trainwreck (overly cross-promoting,
bulky useless features, etc). 2) They open up the damn API to the cheaper
plans. I want to do cool stuff with their API, but I don't want to pay $500 a
month for it...

------
nicholasreed
How has Docusign not been mentioned? Speaking from a developer perspective,
their API is far and away the most flexible and easiest to get started with.
Integrating with Adobe will definitely give EchoSign a bit more visibility
(they really focused on consumers vs. enterprise before anyways) but I think
consumers will want a separate solution anyways and enterprise will continue
to choose the market leader (something like 95+ of the fortune 100 use
Docusign already).

------
rgrieselhuber
I hope they don't kill it. It's an electronic signature system that actually
works for humans, unlike the debacle that is Acrobat's.

~~~
borski
I often use HelloFax as my signature system of choice. It actually works
really well.

------
arst829
EchoSign is pretty awesome - we've used it extensively and it speeds of
contracts, legal stuff, etc immensely. I hope Adobe doesn't mess it up.

------
jjanzer
After creating <http://qktract.com> I found about EchoSign from a few of my
customers. I've taken a completely different approach to online
contracts/signing than they have but it's nice to know that there is a good
business model here and plenty of room for competition. Congratulations to the
EchoSign team.

------
nodata
Anyone know what EchoSign is and how it works?

I can't find much apart from marketing speak on their website.

~~~
hussong
You upload a document, add some signature fields, they email it to all parties
for signature, you get the e-signed doc back including an audit trail. Works
great for contracts and services agreements.

------
jianshen
I used to work next door to these guys. Excellent product and sharp team.
Congratulations!

